# La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Ligero L500 Cigar Review - Well balanced flavorful smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Easy draw. The burn was a bit wobbly. A beautiful wrapper with very small veins and tight nearly invisible seams. Moderate pepper notes in a stron...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Ligero L500 Cigar Review - Well balanced flavorful smoke


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great review, thanks for sharing


----------

